# Finishing exposed plywood edges



## wthomaz (Oct 26, 2009)

I am in the design phase of a book case with wood sides and glass shelves. The sides will be made with layers of plywood. When you look at the side you see instead of the plywood veneered side the layers of plywood. How do I finish the exposed edges of plywood? I have seen it done and looks nice, but I do not know how to do it so that has a nice varnish finish


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

Welcome Bill ! I can remember THAT name !

Finish the edges with a comparable trim piece, ie., 1 x ?(2,3,4,...) depending on the size of your bookcase. Use your router to put the style on that trim piece that you like.....flute,cove,federal,reed,etc. If you just want a straight edge, use a trim piece the thickness of your plywood.


----------



## farrout (Sep 28, 2009)

There was an episode on WoodSmith Shop recently that covered the various methods of doing that. Check their web site, or check for showings in your area.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome bill,
Do I understand you right? You want to see the plywood layers?? Most of us don't do that because there are voids in all but the really high end stuff, or lumber core. But if that is what you want, it will need a filler/sealer and extra sanding. The layers really soak up the finish.


----------



## wthomaz (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks. I am in Brazil and over here I have plywood with no voids.

I have seen pieces of furniture exploring the layers of the plywood, and I am going to try it. Thanks again.


----------



## davcefai (Aug 3, 2009)

Varnish, sand.
Varnish,sand.
Varnish, sand.

Slowly slowly you'll get there. Wish I knew a faster way.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

+1 on David's post. You can use any finish that will dry and build up a film (thickness), varnish being one of them..


----------



## wthomaz (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks fot all the answers. I will design and build the book case, and ten I will post pictures.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

We look forward to seeing those pictures, Bill!


----------

